# Giant Japanese Funnel Web Spider (Macrothele gigas)



## elliot ness

Anybody got a care sheet for a *giant japanese funnel web *_(Macrothele gigas) ._
_Time to move on from pokies.......although they will be staying with me._
_Want to try something different......and I do know how dangerous they are:devil:_
_paul

_


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

I wish I never posted A-bought these in the first lol , Now every one wants one you better not buy them all . As I need them for breeding .


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

they take around 7 to 8 years to muture .


----------



## elliot ness

no rush:whistling2:
you started it all so you have to take full responsibilty when we all end up in casualty:lol2: only joking but seriously.....any car sheets going around......temps.....humidity...tank size etc.
paul


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Well Basic Care 

keep when adults In secure Double locked Enlclosers make sure you have got anti venom , 

4 to 6 inchs of peat 

Feed once a week ,

Make sure the substrates nice and moist , 

Cant Go wrong with this species there pritty hardy , 

And also these are on micro crikets at the moment .


----------



## Zak

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Well Basic Care
> 
> make sure you have got anti venom ,
> 
> .


:lol2:

Indeed.


----------



## garlicpickle

only managed to find this

Vietnamese Funnel Web Spider Care Sheet


----------



## garlicpickle

I doubt most UK hospitals would keep a handy supply of funnelweb anti-venom, even if such a thing is available at all!


----------



## elliot ness

*virginia* *cheesemans* is after £20 for spiderlings....is this good and how big do you think they are
paul


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Very small Smalest you can get , Like small micro crikets will do for them .


----------



## elliot ness

that seems a bit steep for something not much bigger than a fly
paul


----------



## Danhalen

PSYCHOSIS said:


> make sure you have got anti venom


I wasn't aware there actually was any :hmm:


----------



## PRS

Danhalen said:


> I wasn't aware there actually was any :hmm:


 
Same..


----------



## GRB

spit051261 said:


> Anybody got a care sheet for a *giant japanese funnel web *_(Macrothele gigas) ._
> _Time to move on from pokies.......although they will be staying with me._
> _Want to try something different......and I do know how dangerous they are:devil:_
> _paul_


Shimojana, M. & J. Haupt. Taxonomy and natural history of the funnel-web spider genus _Macrothele_ (Araneae: Hexathelidae: Macrothelinae) in the Ryukyu Islands (Japan) and Taiwan. _Species Diversity_ *3*: 5, f. 9-10, 15, 20.

That reference is a good place to start.


----------



## Young_Gun

Wrongly administered anti venom is the cause of more 'venom' related deaths than actual venom itself, so beware of anyone offering anti-venin, especially for an invert sp, you can contact LSTM for advice and guidance if you are unsure:

0151 705 3100.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

I ment to say get in contact wit your hospitle , so if u get bit they have an anti venom of some kind


----------



## C_Strike

PSYCHOSIS said:


> I ment to say get in contact wit your hospitle , so if u get bit they have an anti venom of some kind


doesnt work that way, 
antivenim has a shelf life, and a hospital will not keep updating and replacing antivenim for individual people, its not viable at all. financially, or for space.
you should have done some reading.. you dont know anything about them.
That thing escapes it has the potential to kill someone in your family, or possibly a neighbor, or visitor,or your dog. it really would have been a smart thing to do BEFORE buying it, rather than blaming poor communication, the seller STILL didnt force you to buy it at all.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Ha............

Not a-bought antivenom no ,

I dont care any way because Im not going to get bit ,

But Im going to reserch it any way ,

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## C_Strike

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Ha............
> 
> Not a-bought antivenom no ,
> 
> I dont care any way because Im not going to get bit ,
> 
> END OF


Nice... intelligent reply... im glad, and tbh i hope you dont... but that really shows your lack of understanding..¬.¬
If people where truely as good as they thought they were, they wouldnt loose things, they would forget things, they wouldnt do stupid things...fact is, as humans, we do.
It Will be something you dont even contemplate that causes problems, something you cant plan for.. and tbh i dont think you holld much hope to this, no offence, you come across as way too young and nieve to care for something of this magnitude, but hey,. its not me, your not my kid, so i tend to stay shtum. seriously though... id recommend selling it and getting something more suitable in the meantime, until you can grow up, do your research, and think about things logically.
Bought on a whime, with no knowledge on the subject, and clear lack of intent..
So what have you got planned if you get bitten?

More to the point, what have you got planned if your mum or dad gets bitten...or a neighbor?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Look mate , im not haveing an arguemant a-bought this ,

The day I got these I printed out over 25 pages a-bought funnel webs ,

There venom how to care for them ect...


----------



## bassy 1019

i agree with that statment, about humans doing and forgetting things, i fed my ferret one day, and one day left the cage door open, in a rush, mistakes happen, got the ferret back, a day later, wot if that was that funnelweb? these should not be sold in this country, to dangerous, should be dwa surely.


----------



## lizardgirl

Remember this, spiders are quicker than the human eye and will bite you before you even realise especially these ones. Spiders that bite younger people are more deadly than if it was to bite someone older too.

And they are the masters of escape, they need to be kept double locked also as they can squeeze through gaps 50% smaller than themselves.

They can jump when startled which again you wont see until its too late, just consider what people are saying.

My brother keeps t's and even he wouldnt go near one of those.

But good luck, if you are adamant in keeping it contact the hospital to ask for some kind of anti-venom.

Do post back to let us know how it goes as it may teach us some valuable information.


----------



## nighthunte29

are these DWA?


----------



## garlicpickle

at the moment, no.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

I dident even post this thread ,

And I alredy no all this info , 

God this forums anoying . :cussing:


----------



## lizardgirl

nighthunte29 said:


> are these DWA?


I have a funny feeling that these are on the DWA, check out the DWA PDF

INVERTEBRATES

Spiders

Ctenidae of the species of the genus Phoneutria Wandering spiders 
Dipluridae of the species of the genus Atrax The Sydney funnel-web spider and its close relatives 
Lycosidae of the species Lycosa raptoria The Brazilian wolf spider 
Sicariidae of the species of the genus Loxosceles Brown recluse spiders (otherwise known as violin spiders) 
Theridiidae of the species of the genus Latrodectus The black widow spider (otherwise known as redback spider) and its close relatives


----------



## garlicpickle

but these are not Atrax, they are Macrothele


----------



## lizardgirl

garlicpickle said:


> but these are not Atrax, they are Macrothele


Yeah i noticed that afterwards, however they should fall under the relatives but maybe they dont still there arent enough spiders on the DWA lol


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

You would think just because iv got Mental Health problems & learning disabilities , That you asume that people like us cant look after things like this you people make me , SICK , :2wallbang: Iv been Keeping inverts for years . I know what im doing ,

There only spiderlings at the moment and take 7 to 8 years to muture , 

Pleanty of time to get the right houseing - ect.....


----------



## lizardgirl

PSYCHOSIS said:


> You would think just because iv got Mental Health problems & learning disabilities , That you asume that people like us cant look after things like this you people make me , SICK , :2wallbang: Iv been Keeping inverts for years . I know what im doing ,
> 
> There only spiderlings at the moment and take 7 to 8 years to muture ,
> 
> Pleanty of time to get the right houseing - ect.....


Except nobody has mentioned your "problems and disabilites" so i cant see how you can actually say that

My mum works with LD and Mental health and none of the comments have been directed at anything related to your health. my mum can vouche for the fact that people like this can quite easily look after things like this just as other people can.

Its merely advice.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Good Good My heads a bit f##ked up with all the stuff thats going on in my head , so sorry for being a TiT but thats the way my head works .

I really have reserched a-bought these so Im sorry if it seeams like i havent , but i have , 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## Danhalen

As far as I'm aware, no one has ever actually died from a macrothele bite.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

That is true dan , I dont where C-Strike gets his info that i havent reserched a-bought these , 

But thats his opinion , 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## elliot ness

If you get bitten.....and survive......let us know how you get on...:whistling2:
I will not be getting one......It would be very selfish on my part if I did........with the mrs.....kid....and dog around
paul


----------



## davieboi

i havent kept gigas but i have had the calpeiana and as far as i knew the venom for this genus isnt particulary strong but i got told the fangs are extremely sharp

also mine matured into a male at 1 year of age:gasp: so 7-8 years could be wrong:lol2:


----------



## GRB

Danhalen said:


> As far as I'm aware, no one has ever actually died from a macrothele bite.


Nobody has died from a _Loxosceles _bite either (to the best of my knowledge), but it's still worth keeping a respect for the animal involved. Death or not, the side effects could be severe for a Macrothele bite.


----------



## Young_Gun

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Look mate , im not haveing an arguemant a-bought this ,
> 
> The day I got these I printed out over 25 pages a-bought funnel webs ,
> 
> There venom how to care for them ect...


Could you link to the place you researched about their venom, as far as I was aware there have been no tests carried out in controlled environment/manner for this sp.

You found 25 pages of info on M.Gigas or just 'funnelwebs' in general?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

As Iv said Befor Im treating them as there D.W.A .


----------



## elliot ness

If somebody else gets bitten.....and they survive.....they could sue your arse off mate.
paul


----------



## corpselight

i wish i could've justified getting one of these at the BTS, lovely animals, loads of character!

as for them needing to be DWA...sod that! far as i'm concerned, dogs are more dangerous, and i love dogs. inverts should be covered differently if covered at all by a licensing scheme.

the Spanish Macrothele isn't as dangerous i think, so would that then have to be DWA as it's "related" to Atrax? actually that would be consistent, as many harmless scorps are DWA simply because they're "related" to Androctonus and Leirus, etc!

anyways to me it sounds like Jon's doing his best to ensure safe and comfortable housing for his new charges. enjoy them, mate! though i suspect they are pet holes lol


----------



## rabbit

Lovely looking spid though....


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

corpselight said:


> i wish i could've justified getting one of these at the BTS, lovely animals, loads of character!
> 
> as for them needing to be DWA...sod that! far as i'm concerned, dogs are more dangerous, and i love dogs. inverts should be covered differently if covered at all by a licensing scheme.
> 
> the Spanish Macrothele isn't as dangerous i think, so would that then have to be DWA as it's "related" to Atrax? actually that would be consistent, as many harmless scorps are DWA simply because they're "related" to Androctonus and Leirus, etc!
> 
> anyways to me it sounds like Jon's doing his best to ensure safe and comfortable housing for his new charges. enjoy them, mate! though i suspect they are pet holes lol


I agree I dont think any D.W.A is needed for any Invert , 
Read This at this link its got some good facts on deadly spiders ,
Spider Myths: Ours are deadlier than yours

I got lots of info on funnel webs spiders in genral some of it talked a-bought macrothele , But T.B.H im not going to put my hands in the tank to get bit, 

As long As you have them in an escape prof room , a escape prof tank , out of the way of others in a locked room bingo , nothing should happen ,

GRB Gave me some good informative sites on Macrothele , 

The good thing is there not pet holes : ) 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

rabbit said:


> Lovely looking spid though....


Thank you rabbit , He... He...


----------



## garlicpickle

The one I saw at the BTS didn't look like that!

My husband took a photo of it, while I respect other peoples' opinions on what they like and what they don't, I thought it was quite ugly.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Thats the mother of my spiderlings thanks lisa .

Do you mind if i add that to my photo album


----------



## garlicpickle

help yourself Jon :lol2:


----------



## rabbit

Everyone is worried that you may get bit if you keep one as pet.... spare a thought for the poor people in its native country that must worry about getting bit on a daily basis!


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Thats True rabbit ,

Also Lisa have you got any more pics of the mother , 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## rabbit

garlicpickle said:


> The one I saw at the BTS didn't look like that!
> 
> My husband took a photo of it, while I respect other peoples' opinions on what they like and what they don't, I thought it was quite ugly.


 You got to admire that web though.....:2thumb:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Cool or what , : )


----------



## garlicpickle

he only took the one pic Jon, sorry.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

adleast its a good pic


----------



## bassy 1019

how on par is this funnelweb spider with the trapdoor spider, on venom? both are very ugly and scare me to death.


----------



## alexisa

how about this for a scenario....... 
you came home form work one day......the trap door spid has gone west......awwwwww!
what do you do next......evacuate the street......phone the police.....
I do not know what I would do but it would be naughty having one of those creeping around the house:devil:
paul


----------



## The T Lord

I'd setup a pile of dirt/compost, and wait for it to discover it and burrown, then tub it!
John


----------



## C_Strike

The T Lord said:


> I'd setup a pile of dirt/compost, and wait for it to discover it and burrown, then tub it!
> John


:lol2:


----------



## davieboi

alexisa said:


> how about this for a scenario.......
> you came home form work one day......the trap door spid has gone west......awwwwww!
> what do you do next......evacuate the street......phone the police.....
> I do not know what I would do but it would be naughty having one of those creeping around the house:devil:
> paul


 carry on as normal:lol2:

i didnt realise but these are actually _Hexathelidae__ so does this mean they are dwa as in comparison buthidae (fat tail family) are dwa but only 2 genus are lethal androctonus etc but babycurus are still dwa but they are sometimes sold non dwa so were do these stand_


----------



## Danhalen

davieboi said:


> carry on as normal:lol2:
> 
> i didnt realise but these are actually _Hexathelidae__ so does this mean they are dwa_


No. The only DWA funnel webs belong to the Atrax genus.


----------



## davieboi

Danhalen said:


> No. The only DWA funnel webs belong to the Atrax genus.


 my bad :lolsign: i thought it was hexathilidae that was the dwa hense why i was comparing the buthidae dwa thingy lol i loved my macrothele calpeiana and as soon as i find 1 im getting another theyre cool spiders


----------



## MaximusMeridus

Here are some pictures of this beastie at the BTS show


----------



## corpselight

in all honesty, i see nothing ugly about it...i find it very beautiful!

as for that link on deadly spiders, i think that's likely very true. people forget a heck of alot of people die from dog bites and car crashes on a daily basis! yet we still have dogs and drive/cross streets.
go figure!
the only thing i didn't see there was Sicarius...which, according to one source, provides a very unpleasant death or at least a need for amputation.
but then they are docile and can't climb glass  

glad they aren't pet holes, guess they can afford to be confident!


----------

